Ask HN: What are your favorite Ted talks? - kreeWall
======
webmaven
ObNitPick: TED, not Ted.

That aside, my favorite (though I've never figured out _why_ , exacly) are
Aimee Mullins':

"The Opportunity of Adversity":
[https://www.ted.com/talks/aimee_mullins_the_opportunity_of_a...](https://www.ted.com/talks/aimee_mullins_the_opportunity_of_adversity)

and "My Twelve Pairs of Legs":
[https://www.ted.com/talks/aimee_mullins_prosthetic_aesthetic...](https://www.ted.com/talks/aimee_mullins_prosthetic_aesthetics)

~~~
kreeWall
Apologies - can't edit the post, sadly, maybe a moderator can?

I haven't heard of these ones before, but excited to check them out, thank
you!

------
tmaly
I have only watched a few, so I cannot give a great answer.

But I have a good queue of ones I want to watch, which I build from ones
recommended in the TED book on public speaking written by the current head of
TED.

